# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Fluturime me avion Gjermani-Tirane

## studentja

Cdo vit biletat  e avionave per ne Shqiperi behen me te shtrenjta. Albania Airlines i ka rritur cmimet per linjen Frankfurt Tirane nga 355 EUR ne 380 EUR.  A di ndonjeri ndonje metode /linje ajrore tjeter qe ja vlen per tu marre nga Gjermania per ne Tirane?

Ne pritje te nje pergjigjeje dhe duke ju falenderuar ne perparesi per nje pergjigje te shpejte

Studentja

----------


## il_padrino

*pershendetje te gjitheve

une jetoj ne holland dhe udhetoj gati cdo muaj ne shqiperi per arsye familjare, une jetoj 170 km large nga aeroporti i KOLN -BONN dhe prej andej fluturoj per ne athine dhe prej athine me taksista shqiptare ose me autobuz udhetoj per ne shqiperi. linja qe udhetoj  nga gjermania per ne athine ose selanik quhet GERMANWINGS biletat jane me ultat qe mund te gjesh ne internet ne adrsen www.germanwings.com.

shpresoj qe informacioni tju kete ndihmuar sado pak 
nqs jeni per udhetim per ne athine ne daten 19.6 hajdeni se 3 ore udhetim nuk shtyhen pa folur shqip 3 ore ne avion.*

----------


## studentja

Faleminderit per info il-padrino. Germanwing e njoh pasi kam udhetuar vete me te. Ideja nuk eshte e keqe. Sa kushton taksia Athine-Tirane (dy te rritur dy femije) dhe sa kohe zgjat udhetimi?   Apo merr furgon? 
Faleminderit edhe njehere
Studentja

----------


## il_padrino

*une kam udhetuar  me taksi 2 here dhe e kam mare deri ne kakavi. gjoba qe paguan eshte 40 euro nga athina -kakavi, por them se deri ne tirane do jete dicka 15-20 euro me shume por ka edhe me autobuz athine - tirane  nisen ne oren 20:00 nga athina dhe mberijne nga dreka e dites tjeter ne tirane.per cmimin nuk e di mire.*

----------

